# LinuxForum 2007.

## eroyf

Hej,

Tiden nærmer sig til den årlige LinuxForum konference i København.  Dette år er

ikke bare et, hvilket som helst år, men snarer 10 gang at linuxforum bliver

afholdt.  Det vil i år være muligt at møde et par Gentoo udviklere på

konferencen da vi har været så heldige at få tildelt en brugergruppe stand ved

konferencen.

Kom endelig forbi og sig hej!

Mvh.

Alexander

----------

